# Mystery thing



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

What are these for?


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks like parts of children's toy to built shapes and the pieces stay together with magnets?


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

They are magnetic. Yes. They came with a desk. We put the desk together fine, but I hate having pieces left!


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Maybe to hold wires/cables, for your computer, etc., for better organization of cables and stuff.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Maybe refer to the installation manual.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

I despise "intuitive" instructions. Intuitive to whom??? This being a "family" forum, I won't start on picture instructions. 🤬


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

joed said:


> Maybe refer to the installation manual.


I think I watched a YouTube video on that once. It's basically a magic piece of paper that helps you put furniture together. You don't really believe in that nonsense, do you? That doesn't even *sound* real.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

On the box it came in, there is a brand name.

Go to their website, lookup the model # desk, and see what it has for where, what, that is supposed to be for.

ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Does the desk have metal legs or parts where you could use these to control the cables.


----------



## azeotrope (Jun 3, 2015)

Post pictures of the desk and provide us with make and model. How can we help you if you don’t give us the whole picture?


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

azeotrope said:


> Post pictures of the desk and provide us with make and model. How can we help you if you don’t give us the whole picture?





https://www.amazon.com/CubiCubi-Computer-Storage-Shelves-Writing/dp/B087TSQ4LR/ref=sr_1_5?crid=3J9D6GUNTQ8TH&dchild=1&keywords=cubicubi+computer+desk&qid=1614131137&s=home-garden&sprefix=cubicubi+com%2Cgarden%2C167&sr=1-5


----------



## YaterSpoon (Dec 1, 2016)

Refrigerator magnets for advertising their product.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

If you scroll down about half way you see 'C-Logo buckle gift', where it shows they are cable guides, which I assumed them to be.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

This guy could no figure it out either. 
CubiCubi Study Computer Desk 55" UNBOXING & HOW TO PUT TOGETHER Amazon's #1 Best Selling - YouTube


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow, I must be old. When I think of something for organizing cables on a computer desk, my mind does not go here! Sure enough. I tease about the instructions, but I read them 17 times looking for the dumb magnets. Sure enough, right on the Amazon page. Heheheh. I don't care what they say about Canadians. You guys are alright.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

mathmonger said:


> Wow, I must be old. When I think of something for organizing cables on a computer desk, my mind does not go here! Sure enough. I tease about the instructions, but I read them 17 times looking for the dumb magnets. Sure enough, right on the Amazon page. Heheheh. I don't care what they say about Canadians. You guys are alright.


What do they say about Canadians, genius, or just smart.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Nealtw said:


> What do they say about Canadians, genius, or just smart.



How can anyone be smart, If they live where they get WINTER 9 months a year, then in Summer the darned skeeters eat you up?

Just kidding, I get nearly the same kind of weather.


ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> How can anyone be smart, If they live where they get WINTER 9 months a year, then in Summer the darned skeeters eat you up?
> 
> Just kidding, I get nearly the same kind of weather.
> 
> ...


We just had a week of temps in the 20s only cold spell this year and total snow fall of about 3" for the season. My hosta's have been popping up since the middle of Jan.
Good luck with your weather.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

mathmonger said:


> Wow, I must be old. When I think of something for organizing cables on a computer desk, my mind does not go here! Sure enough. I tease about the instructions, but I read them 17 times looking for the dumb magnets. Sure enough, right on the Amazon page. Heheheh. I don't care what they say about Canadians. You guys are alright.


No great sleuthing - I just read the Amazon ad. I'm not surprised there was nothing in the instructions. The word "gift" tells me some other supplier got them to toss in their new-fangled product for exposure, or the table company had a product line of clips that tanked and they were trying to unload inventory.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

de-nagorg said:


> How can anyone be smart, If they live where they get WINTER 9 months a year, then in Summer the darned skeeters eat you up?
> 
> Just kidding, I get nearly the same kind of weather.
> 
> ...


Igloos are too hard to clean out - we need those three months to melt them down and then build new.


----------



## FrankWC (Nov 19, 2020)

One of the clips is their stylized C in their name.


----------



## arlynowl (Dec 8, 2021)

Took me a while but here is what I think it is.




mathmonger said:


> What are these for?
> View attachment 644168
> View attachment 644167


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Took you a while indeed. This is a 9-month old thread.

But I admit, you got me to read the whole thing without checking the date, first. That's on me. But since the original question has long been answered, I have a new one:

Did it come with all those little action figures, and their tiny cups to put on the tiny table?

Anyway, not really sure why you're here, but welcome aboard!


----------



## arlynowl (Dec 8, 2021)

CaptTom said:


> Took you a while indeed. This is a 9-month old thread.
> 
> But I admit, you got me to read the whole thing without checking the date, first. That's on me. But since the original question has long been answered, I have a new one:
> 
> ...


I'm here because we got the desk with these mysterious magnets 😂🤣, I did a research and I find out about this chatroom and I thought that was important to share the answer. The desk just comes with 4 magnets, no little action figures, or their tiny cup. Thank you for the welcome.


----------

